# Composite or carbon fiber chassis for rc10t3?



## iwearpro (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone make a lightweight carbon or composite like chassis for the t3? I know associated makes the carbon pan chassis...I want a thin board type chassis like the tc3 style....
Anyone?



Brian
[email protected]


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

iwearpro said:


> Does anyone make a lightweight carbon or composite like chassis for the t3? I know associated makes the carbon pan chassis...I want a thin board type chassis like the tc3 style....
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think that style chassis will take any jumps. But if your not going to be doing that, look around and see if they make a chassis for oval dirt that will fit your truck.


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

*re;t3*

i have a carbon fiber flat chassis t3 and it takes jumps very well


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

my chassis was custom made and is a prototype chassis, my builder made another for himself for his own t3


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

i have pics of my t3 on my profile


----------



## customit (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi I make a carbon fiber conversion kit for t3 t4 xxxt. These are designed for oval racing and place the battery on the left side. www.ccscustomparts.com

Thanks, Tim
Custom Chassis Systems


----------

